# English newspapers, radio stations, magazines in Lisbon area



## jools17

Happy new year and hello everybody,

I am just asking if anybody could help add names or weblinks to a list of english based newspapers, magazines or radio stations that are active within Portugal. I moved across to work in Lisbon back in August 2008 but now i am trying help my fiancé find work or even work experience in english speaking media organisation. Any email address, weblinks or contacts would be greatly appreciated.

Before moving over here she worked as a journalist and reporter for the Belfast Telegraph and BBC Northern Ireland so her hunt for work starts with these media types of organisations. I work in Lisbon for the Portuguese Football Federation so i am just trying help her get settled and meet a few people the way i have.

Thanks for taking the time to read this, 

All the best for 2010

Jools


----------



## siobhanwf

jools17 said:


> Happy new year and hello everybody,
> 
> I am just asking if anybody could help add names or weblinks to a list of english based newspapers, magazines or radio stations that are active within Portugal. I moved across to work in Lisbon back in August 2008 but now i am trying help my fiancé find work or even work experience in english speaking media organisation. Any email address, weblinks or contacts would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Before moving over here she worked as a journalist and reporter for the Belfast Telegraph and BBC Northern Ireland so her hunt for work starts with these media types of organisations. I work in Lisbon for the Portuguese Football Federation so i am just trying help her get settled and meet a few people the way i have.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read this,
> 
> All the best for 2010
> 
> Jools


Welcome Jools

The Portugal News - Home Page of Portugal's National Weekend Newspaper in English

The News is Portugal's largest circulation English language newspaper. Established for over 20 years, 


Algarve Resident - the REAL Algarve Resident - 1st for News, information and classifieds


----------



## jools17

Thank you Siobhan, i will send their offices an email. much appreciated. Jools


----------



## sandil

Hi Jools,
Did your fiance (probably wife by now!) have any luck finding a job? I'm in marketing/advertising and am looking for something in media...any chance of knowing of anything in this field?
Thanks,
Sandi


----------

